# HIDA Scan



## lmbroomall (Sep 26, 2012)

If the initial study is done but instead of giving the CCK they give the pt a fatty meal and then dot the quants, do you use 78227 or 78226?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 26, 2012)

lmbroomall said:


> If the initial study is done but instead of giving the CCK they give the pt a fatty meal and then dot the quants, do you use 78227 or 78226?



You would use 78226.  78227 requires "pharmacologic" intervention and a fatty meal is not.


----------



## kmschwarz (Oct 14, 2013)

Donna, one of our facilities is disagreeing with us about your post above. They used Ensure in place of CCK and said, “The fatty meal is obtained through pharmacy as a prescribed dose and we would not have been able to obtain the quantitative without it.” Does a prescribed dose of Ensure qualify for pharmacologic intervention? If not, can you point us to documentation we can show them stating that this should still be 78226? Thank you!


----------

